# Kansas



## atrox

I decided that this gracious invite by Travis Taggart for the KHS was something that I had to do.  I went to their annual meeting last year and had such a blast with these awesome people, that the lure of herping with them was more than I could stand.  I formulated a plan to herp with Psyon and share the drive.  I headed out last Thursday to Iowa, the unknown herping Mecca.  We did some herping there that night, and Friday morning before heading to that boring “Ocean of Grass”.  I want to warn all of you up front.  Kansas isn’t nearly as good as Florida, Texas or SoCal.  So keep that in mind for your future plans.  I’ll preface the rest of the post with an apology for all the lame herps in Kansas, but it’s as far west as a LECH like me can go with only a few days to spare.

I’ll start off with snakes that we saw.  These are not in any way chronologically ordered.  It’s just a hodgepodge, so if you were there once again I’m sorry.  The boringness of Kansas has me reeling.  Once again don’t go to Kansas, if you can avoid it.







Head shot











Western Worm Snake - Carphophis vermis

We got to see plenty of these guys.  Thanks Chad!



































Milk Snake - Lampropeltis triangulum syspila

This little juvie Copperhead was nice to see.  It has been at least two years since I’ve seen a juvie Copperhead.











Copperhead - Agkistrodon contortrix

This garter had a huge bolus, that it luckily didn’t regurge.  These red-sideds out in Kansas have some brilliant colors.






Another equally well fed red sided, decided that Psyon had the right flavor.

















Common Garter Snake - Thamnophis sirtalis

I struck out on these back home last year where they are actually much nicer looking.  This is sadly the ugliest Prairie King I’ve ever seen…











Prairie Kingsnake - Lampropeltis calligaster


Joe is calling these Gophersnakes… I’m calling them Bullsnakes though!












Pituophis catenifer

This snake is hands down the finest example of Lampropeltis I’ve ever seen anywhere!  Man Kansas grates on me.  Pictures aren’t doing it justice, not at all.  It’s best observed in sunlight.












They more commonly looked like this beauty.





Speckled Kingsnake - Lampropeltis getula holbrooki

This pair were seen together and quickly created a “buzz” throughout the group.
























En Situ






Not En Situ at all…  This is a yawn, and not an aggressive behavior.





Western Massasauga Sistrurus catenatus tergeminus

I think there are more of these in Kansas than there are bugs.





Ringneck Snake - Diadophis punctatus ssp.

These were fairly common as well.  I flipped one under a cow patty.












Lined Snake - Tropidoclonion lineatum

This snake was a county record, and one of my favorites to see on this trip.











Graham's Crayfish Snake - Regina grahamii

Quite of few of these were found, and had their pound of flesh from me.  Pingleton aptly named them the “prairie mambas”.  These are as nice as I’ve seen, and I had just seen some racers before leaving home.












Common as dirt back home, these are more of a big deal in Kansas.  This beauty made me pay for the pleasure as well…





Western Rat Snake - Elaphe obsoleta

What would a snake post be without this little slug eater.











Brown Snake- Storeria dekayi

These snakes are the hardest to photo that I’ve ever come across.











Flathead Snake - Tantilla gracilis

Sick of Snakes?  Yeah I know how lame is this place. Lizards then?

This one was found miles out in the Flint Hills, and it wasn’t happy about it’s detention for photos.

















Eastern Collared Lizard - Crotaphytus collaris

These guys are all over and like to bite!  Luckily it only feels like the rough side of Velcro.
This is a blue tailed juvenile.






And an adult.





Northern Prairie Skink - Eumeces septentrionalis

This was a find of significant importance.  It hasn’t been seen in this area for over 40 years.  I was happy to have watched it run around, before being captured.











Lesser Earless Lizard - Holbrookia maculate

These next lizards were a real thrill for me to see and uh… interact with.  They are the most tenacious little lizards I’ve ever seen.  

	
	
		
		
	


	











One of the decided to drop it’s tail just as we grabbed it.  An unfortunate event but I thought the picture was sufficiently interesting to post it.






Great Plains Skink - Eumeces obsoletus

I felt privileged to get to see five of these little anteaters.  They’re about as cool as it gets.





























Texas Horned Lizard - Phrynosoma cornutum

I’m out of lizards for this trip so how about some amphibians?

Now some of you many know that I adore toads.  I can’t get enough of them, and this was a very special treat.  Not only were these lifers but I got to see quite a few of them in action!











This calling stuff leads to young kids in love.





Woodhouse’s Toad Bufo woodhousei

Chorus frogs were also singing their song.





Boreal Chorus Frog Pseudacris maculata

Not to be outdone Cope’s Gray Treefrogs were among the chorus.

















Cope’s Graytreefrog Hyla chrysoscelis

This thing was an absolute combination of beauty and brawn.











Barred Tiger Salamander Ambystoma mavortium

We even managed to see the prettiest smallmouth I’ve yet to see.  Yes in this armpit of American herping, Kansas.






Smallmouth Salamander Ambystoma texanum






Plains Leopard Frog Rana blairi

Well that’s all the amphibs we could muster…  What’s left?  Oh there’s plenty left.  I hope you can make it to the end with me.  We had an awesome time, having made the best of such a place as this.  Turtles are next.

We found some Foxy Boxies.

















Ornate Box Turtle - Terrapene ornate

One wee little painted was found outside the small pond that was a full on chorus.  This guy is going to have a tough go of it with so little water around.





Northern Painted Turtle - Chrysemys picta

If you’re still reading this, then I hope you don’t mind that I was fascinated by the native prairie plants that were new to me.  I’ll post a couple of quick shots, that would have been better if the winds weren’t tornadic.













Buckeye tree in bloom.
















































Still here?  Are you hating Kansas and thinking of another herping destination yet?  I would if I were you.  How about some inverts?































I’ll leave you with a couple shots of the crew.

Pingleton, Psyon (Don) and Peter Berg













The bane of herps everywhere, Travis Taggart.





And finally one of the best herpers I’ve ever had the pleasure of knowing.  Kansas’ own after we were detained for suspicious activity.






A crappy view of the Flint Hills, to let you know that you really, really want to herp somewhere else.







Thanks for looking,

Justin


----------



## barabootom

I used to live in Kansas and always enjoyed hunting for lizards and centipedes.  I was in the Witchita area.  I didn't realize there was so much there.  Thanks for the great photos and for sharing your experiences.


----------



## olablane

Beautiful pics!! I have a friend from Kansas and she never told me about all the fun stuff you found. Better go kick some butt!


----------



## pandinus

wow well im sorry that our native reptiles arent good enough for you. sure its boring compared to florida or arizona etc, but it pisses me off to hear someone talk so much crap on anyplace, especially if that place is my own home.  




John


----------



## Noexcuse4you

Excellent photos and subjects!  That speckled king is gorgeous!  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Shrike

Those are some excellent pictures.  Not bad for a few days in the field!  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## MaartenSFS

Very impressive. Michigan unfortunately has less..


----------



## loxoscelesfear

Have been thru Kansas a few times but never had a chance to look around.


----------



## atrox

pandinus said:


> wow well im sorry that our native reptiles arent good enough for you. sure its boring compared to florida or arizona etc, but it pisses me off to hear someone talk so much crap on anyplace, especially if that place is my own home.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John



John,

I wrote this for my fieldherping society.  Having said that it was meant to be sarcastic as Kansas is a wonderful place to fieldherp, and find inverts.  I was in a way trying to keep people away...  Obviously from this post you can tell that it's a beautiful place with amazing animals.  These pics are the result of three hard days work, and I'm very proud of what came of this trip.  Don't take it the wrong way.

I herp all over the country every year, and Kansas is always what I look forward to the most, without a doubt.

Justin

P.S. this wasn't that far from Wichita, so get your butt out there and find some of these scorps and scelopendra.


----------



## pandinus

atrox said:


> John,
> 
> I wrote this for my fieldherping society.  Having said that it was meant to be sarcastic as Kansas is a wonderful place to fieldherp, and find inverts.  I was in a way trying to keep people away...  Obviously from this post you can tell that it's a beautiful place with amazing animals.  These pics are the result of three hard days work, and I'm very proud of what came of this trip.  Don't take it the wrong way.
> 
> I herp all over the country every year, and Kansas is always what I look forward to the most, without a doubt.
> 
> Justin
> 
> P.S. this wasn't that far from Wichita, so get your butt out there and find some of these scorps and scelopendra.


i'll admit i was confused how someone could not be impressed with the stuff you were taking pics of. i get it now lol. its hard to get connotation thru text. I actually just held the first ever Eastern Kansas Arachnid Society trip in el dorado Ks on saturday, and we caught plenty of pedes and scorpions, as well as a mess of other inverts and herps.  
shame you didnt find any C. horridus while you were up north



John


----------



## Fonjo

Some very nice pictures!

I live in Kansas and am currently in the Kansas City area but will be near Wichita over the summer.  I never knew there were so many cool things here!

I would be interested in looking around but was wondering the best way to go about it.  Where are good places to look and what sort of precautions should be taken?


----------



## pandinus

Fonjo said:


> Some very nice pictures!
> 
> I live in Kansas and am currently in the Kansas City area but will be near Wichita over the summer.  I never knew there were so many cool things here!
> 
> I would be interested in looking around but was wondering the best way to go about it.  Where are good places to look and what sort of precautions should be taken?


the Eastern KansaS Arachnid Society is planning at least 2 more collecting trips this summer to a known herp and invert hotspot near wichita. PM me for details.




John


----------



## atrox

Fonjo said:


> Some very nice pictures!
> 
> I live in Kansas and am currently in the Kansas City area but will be near Wichita over the summer.  I never knew there were so many cool things here!
> 
> I would be interested in looking around but was wondering the best way to go about it.  Where are good places to look and what sort of precautions should be taken?


The best places to look would be exposed rocky outcrops.  In Kansas you can find them on the sides of highways often called "roadcuts".  These can be very productive.  I would wear gloves and make sure you don't stick your finger too far under the rocks you're flipping.  I always try to put the rock back just as I found it so that other critters can keep using it as a home.  South to Southwest facing exposures produce the best numbers.  I saw one rock that had at least 8 Centurodes under it!  I forgot my tongs or I would have added at least one to my collection.

John,

Wichita is an 11 hour drive so I doubt I'll be going back until the Fall.  I have a lot of other places to go this spring and I try not to do anything twice (a year) except for Southern Illinois.  Since it's so fickle weather wise, and depending on the day I can see little or lots.


Justin


----------



## atrox

pandinus said:


> i'll admit i was confused how someone could not be impressed with the stuff you were taking pics of. i get it now lol. its hard to get connotation thru text. I actually just held the first ever Eastern Kansas Arachnid Society trip in el dorado Ks on saturday, and we caught plenty of pedes and scorpions, as well as a mess of other inverts and herps.
> shame you didnt find any C. horridus while you were up north
> 
> 
> 
> John


I visited three Timber Dens, and one of the places was classic horridus habitat.  One of the guys saw one deep in a crack but it was too far down.  I was hoping to add another state of seeing them to my list.  So far it includes Illinois, Wisconsin, Missouri, and Iowa.  I would really like to see the Maryland or New York black phase though.  They look fairly similar throughout the Midwest.


Justin


----------



## Travis K

Nice, who would have thought Kansas was such a wonderfully diverse area?

Great photos!


----------



## Rick McJimsey

Who's the guy next to the cop?


----------



## Canth

That would be Chad....


----------



## Rick McJimsey

Canth said:


> That would be Chad....


I thought so, but I wasn't 100% sure


----------



## atrox

LOL,  everybody knows Chaddles.  He's awesome, I love getting out with that dude.


----------



## Canth

atrox said:


> LOL,  everybody knows Chaddles.  He's awesome, I love getting out with that dude.


Haha, I've never met him but I've been chatting with him for a few years. I'd love to go herping with him sometime. He's posted here a couple times under Scrotalus I think.


----------



## eelnoob

Great finds and pix, love the Horned lizards:clap:


----------



## atrox

Thanks for the kind words everyone.  I'll have to tell Chad that you guys know him,  he's like a celebrity of field work.


----------

